# Help with lemo



## Aydhin (22/12/14)

Ok so i got the lemo drop today, and while the standard coil is fine , it was a tad harsh on my non rba trained throat. So im looking for help for a build that will make it feel closer to my aerotank mega(nice throat hit plus vapor) ? Any thoughts?


----------



## MurderDoll (22/12/14)

What g kanthal do you have?

And what resistance is your target?


----------



## free3dom (22/12/14)

Have a look at RipTripper's build on the Lemo...it's very decent and should be a good starting point:



If that is not your speed, have a look at the various builds in this thread - the Lemo builds just like the Kayfun/Russian, so everything there applies to the Lemo as well. 

If that still does not work, come back here and we can get into some details of builds that have worked for me 

One tip I'll leave you with: put the coil closer to the airhole to reduce the throat hit a bit 

PPS: that pre-build coil is utter crap, so just about any build you do will be a lot better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aydhin (22/12/14)

I have 28g kanthal a1, i built a coil earlier , read 1.3ohms but think i wicked it wrong coz it kept getting no airflow at times. Also im firing it from my svd which seems to take like a second or two to heat the coil up completely. My cana is coming back with my uncle from texas tomorow so hopefully that little beast will fire the coils faster


----------



## Aydhin (22/12/14)

Oh yeh the resistance im aiming at is about 1.8 ohms


----------



## Aydhin (22/12/14)

As an added note , i have an iclear 30 that i got with the svd and it produces much more vapor than the lemo was using the same diy rasberry apple ive been vaping since friday


----------



## MurderDoll (22/12/14)

I would recommend going with 28g, 8 wraps on a 2mm ID. That should bring you pretty close to your target resistance. 

You will need to pay special attention to your wicking. 
From what you explained, you probably put far too much wicking material which blocked it off. Maybe try giving t a bit less so that the juice flows more freely.


----------



## Dubz (22/12/14)

What nic level are you vaping? You have to drop your level of nic with this tank.


----------



## Aydhin (22/12/14)

12mg , what would you recommend? Maby a higher vg blend aswell? Cause i can just mix some up? As to the wicking, yeh ill watch a vid and see what the ideal amount of cotton to use it


----------



## Dubz (22/12/14)

I would suggest try 9mg to start off with and if that's still too harsh then drop to 6mg. I was used to 9mg and when I got the lemo I dropped to 6mg.


----------



## Aydhin (22/12/14)

So the nic lvl realy makes a difference to the harshness then?


----------



## Dubz (22/12/14)

Yes it does affect the throat hit quite a bit. I can vape 12mg or 9mg just fine in my aerotank but have to vape 6mg in kayfun and lemo and in my drippers I vape 3mg.


----------



## Aydhin (22/12/14)

Another thing, if i open the airflow and take lung hits, it feels like a warm feeling and overpowering on my chest, is the nic to blame for that?


----------



## Dubz (22/12/14)

Yes it can be the nic it can also be the wattage you vaping at.


----------



## Aydhin (22/12/14)

So much to think about lol. Ill mix up some juice and build a new coil, will provide feedback

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aydhin (22/12/14)

12 wraps on a 2mm drillbit, 1.2 ohms, how to do i get higher ohms( coil looks good for a first try though)


----------



## MurderDoll (22/12/14)

Aydhin said:


> 12 wraps on a 2mm drillbit, 1.2 ohms, how to do i get higher ohms( coil looks good for a first try though)




That can't be 28g kanthal then. The resistance is very low for so many wraps and ID. 

I'm guessing it's 26g.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aydhin (22/12/14)

Hmm i dunno, i got it from vapeclub, bought a 5metre roll from them with the lemo


----------



## Aydhin (22/12/14)

Any idea on the kanthal that comes packaged with the lemo


----------



## PutRid (22/12/14)

I just got the Lemo drop today, took the crappy pre-made coil out and built a 0.7ohm coil with 26g on a 2mm bit. If you are used to a Kayfun then this thing is pretty much similar except you can put a bit more cotton (or whatever you use) in the chamber. I am really impressed with this RTA, its chucks clouds like a mofo. I might just be selling my other Kayfun because of this. The flavour is also quite good. I have only had about 10 puffs so far, but so far so good.
I would suggest building a coil at 1-1.4ohm and about 4cm of Wick, make sure to clear a little path when tucking the wick for the juice holes.
- My 2c worth.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aydhin (22/12/14)

Thanks for the advice @PutRid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil (22/12/14)

I use my lemo drop all day I find 6mg nic is perfect with a 0.80ohm build is perfect

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (22/12/14)

@Aydhin. Wat is your wattage set to. I use http://www.steam-engine.org/ and then enter the coil details. From there I play with the wattage on the calculator until the little flame Icon goes green. that then usually gives me the starting point to control the coil temp and how much of a TH I get. Like now I have a 1.3 ohm coil setup on my Kayfun and I'm vaping it at at 7 watt. 8 or up gives me throat hit like a Checkers pie

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (22/12/14)

I still vape mostly 12mg on the Lemo (also all day device) and sometimes even do 18mg. I just find that I vape less frequently and it all works out


----------



## Aydhin (22/12/14)

What your build in the lemo then?


----------



## free3dom (22/12/14)

Aydhin said:


> What your build in the lemo then?



I vary between 1.0 and 1.5 Ohm using 28G and 2 to 2.5 ID...usually around 6-9 wrap micro coils. I fire it at 10-14W depending on juice.


----------



## Aydhin (22/12/14)

Hmm hopefull i get better results on my cana tomorow, i must be doing something wrong


----------



## free3dom (22/12/14)

Aydhin said:


> Hmm hopefull i get better results on my cana tomorow, i must be doing something wrong



What is your airflow setting (open, closed, or midway)?


----------



## Aydhin (23/12/14)

Usually midway, like a bit of a tighter draw but not as tight as a non airflow control clearo


----------



## PutRid (23/12/14)

Aydhin said:


> Hmm hopefull i get better results on my cana tomorow, i must be doing something wrong


Just remember to adjust the pin for the cana as the pin was sitting a little too flush, and being 23mm diameter it doesnt fit in the cana's groove perfectly.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## free3dom (23/12/14)

Aydhin said:


> Usually midway, like a bit of a tighter draw but not as tight as a non airflow control clearo



That is roughly my setting too, and sometimes for short periods I'll "open her up" all the way just for the clouds. I do find it is much less "harsh" when I open it up more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aydhin (23/12/14)

Thanks to all you guys for the help the lemo is working brilliantly now and sits perfectly flush on the can ( 6mg nic did the trick at 12 watts with a 1.2ohm microcoil) thanks again guys ! YOU ROX!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (23/12/14)

Aydhin said:


> Thanks to all you guys for the help the lemo is working brilliantly now and sits perfectly flush on the can ( 6mg nic did the trick at 12 watts with a 1.2ohm microcoil) thanks again guys ! YOU ROX!!



Great news...glad it was just finding your sweet spot you can now experience the wonder of Lemo


----------



## Aydhin (23/12/14)

Only tiny prob is that the tank gets hot real quick at times


----------



## free3dom (23/12/14)

Aydhin said:


> Only tiny prob is that the tank gets hot real quick at times



That is bizarre, I've never experienced that and I use an almost identical coil setup. Mine is silver though, but I can't think it would be that different from the black one. Also, maybe just make sure that the rubber seals above and below the tank are in place properly.


----------



## Ollie (23/12/14)

Aydhin said:


> Thanks to all you guys for the help the lemo is working brilliantly now and sits perfectly flush on the can ( 6mg nic did the trick at 12 watts with a 1.2ohm microcoil) thanks again guys ! YOU ROX!!



Congrats on finding your sweet spoy @Aydhin 

play some more, you might just find a sweeter spot!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aydhin (23/12/14)

I definitely will, maby in future i will dip my feet into subohm waters just because i now have a mod that can

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ollie (23/12/14)

Aydhin said:


> I definitely will, maby in future i will dip my feet into subohm waters just because i now have a mod that can



Careful now, Once you go sub-ohm its tough to get out!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PutRid (23/12/14)

Aydhin said:


> Only tiny prob is that the tank gets hot real quick at times


Mine also gets hot, but thats after continues puffing and at 27watts. So its a given. I wouldn't worry to much about it getting hot.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## free3dom (23/12/14)

PutRid said:


> Mine also gets hot, but thats after continues puffing and at 27watts. So its a given. I wouldn't worry to much about it getting hot.



I've just tested mine and it does also get a bit hot when I chain vape it at 14W...never even realized, but I don't do that too frequently. So I think it's normal...carry on

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

